# Do You Prefer Alicia Keys With Straight or Curly Hair?



## daer0n (Jun 20, 2007)

Alicia Keys recently attended a charity gala with sleek, straight tressesâ€”a big change from the lovely curls she showed off last week. The makeup is similar in both photos, but the hair gives her two very different looks. Which style do you like more?


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Jun 20, 2007)

I think she is sooo beautiful anyway she wears her hair!


----------



## Aprill (Jun 20, 2007)

curly


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Jun 20, 2007)

I think they both look good on her.But I think her curly hair is much better looking on her.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jun 20, 2007)

I prefer straight.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jun 20, 2007)

I voted straight. The sleek hair just suits her better. I remember when she took out those braids and wore it straight for the first time, at some awards show. I was like WOW.


----------



## Nox (Jun 20, 2007)

I prefer her hair healthy... and if that means going natural, then by golly, I love the curly!


----------



## Gleam84 (Jun 20, 2007)

Both styles look great on her, but I think I prefer straight.


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 20, 2007)

I think she looks great no matter if her hair is straight, curly, or braided. I think I prefer the straight hair though... It's so hard to decide!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 20, 2007)

I like both equally well!


----------



## estherika (Jun 20, 2007)

I voted straight.


----------



## NatalieRose (Jun 20, 2007)

i love the curly hair (always like what i can't have  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## Barbette (Jun 20, 2007)

Curly


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Jun 20, 2007)

I like both!! In those pictures, I prefer the curly... but normally I like her hair straight. So I can't decide


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jun 20, 2007)

curly. she looked..sensual


----------



## ivette (Jun 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like both equally well!


----------



## kittenmittens (Jun 20, 2007)

I'd say curly. but she's a lovely girl no matter what!


----------



## La_Mari (Jun 20, 2007)

I like it straight in these pictures, but she's so pretty, I don't think these pictures flatter her.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 20, 2007)

She looks great both ways...but I like straight better.


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 20, 2007)

I dunno. They both suit her better than braids.

Im leaning more towards curly just because its more refreshing.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jun 21, 2007)

she look better with straight hair.


----------



## MindySue (Jun 21, 2007)

thats a LOT of curl


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jun 21, 2007)

I like it straight.


----------



## Annia (Jun 21, 2007)

curly!


----------



## Marisol (Jun 21, 2007)

Curly because I love her curls!


----------



## MissMudPie (Jun 21, 2007)

I can't decide. It looks like she lost weight and is a little darker in the pic with straight hair...


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 21, 2007)

They both suit her, but I'm partial to her with straight hair, looks good


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 21, 2007)

curly, when you see her with straightened hair on tv, it has very stiff movement, like it's being forced to be that way, and she has a lot of hair, so it doesnt lay perfectly flat... it doesnt have a natural flow to it i guess.

when her hair is curly,it has character, bounce and life.


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 24, 2007)

the straight look is quite generic these days , go the sexy curls!


----------



## KatJ (Jun 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *EyeCandyDiva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think she is sooo beautiful anyway she wears her hair! Me too!


----------



## Ricci (Jun 24, 2007)

Straight


----------



## yourleoqueen (Jun 24, 2007)

Curly all the way.


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 24, 2007)

I like it straight.


----------

